# Average Vet Costs



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

What does your vet charge and for what? 

Examinations, surgeries, spay/neuters etc...


----------



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

Wait... I'm sorry. This is in the wrong section, is there a way I can change this? ((It should go in General, right?))


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

If it's in the wrong section a mod will move if for you. But I think this is fine. 
Anyway, for an exam my vet charges $59.50, and I can bring both my rats for the same price. And Baytril is $19, seemingly no matter how much they give me. I don't know about surgery or spay/neuter because I haven't had the need for those.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Exam - $65, or $35 per rat if multiple. Recheck $28

Surgery - $120-160

Xray - $85 (must anesthetize)

Some things are free in the exam - abscess lancing, stabilizing meds, etc. 

Euthanasia - $32

Meds run about $15-25


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I live in Canada, NS. 

Exam - 70$ per rat 

Re-check - 50$ for both rats (this is if the vet gave medication and he wants to see my rats back to make sure it has worked properly)

Baytril - 30$ (doesn't change no matter how many rats it's for)

Chloro Palm - 25$ 

Doxycycline- 27$


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I go to different vets depending on if it is an emergency, where I am at, how soon I can get an appointment, and if it is a surgery. 

I usually go to a vet located about an 45 minutes away for my regular check-ups. This is the breakdown of what I pay there:

Examination fee: 60 dollars per rat
Doxycycline: 25 dollars - 38 dollars depending on the weight of the rat
Baytril: 10 dollars - 25 dollars depending on the brand and how much they give me
Medicam: I think it was 25 dollars if I remember correctly.

I go to a vet about two hours away by interstate for all of my surgeries. It's Dr. Don's Mobile Vet, and I really recommend him for anyone in the Florida area.

Tumor Removal: 100 dollars or so depending on the size of the tumor
Neuter Surgery: The price has ranged from 70 dollars to 90 dollars for me

Lastly I go to the vet down my street, who is about 5 minutes away for euthanasia. 

Euthanasia: 19.95 dollars


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Exam: 75
Surgery: 230
X-rays- 60
Euthanasia: 130


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess it's a little different in the UK, i'll convert the prices to dollars:

Consultation/Examination = £16.99 / $25.41

Neuter -around £40/$59.82 (This includes a pre-op, the surgery and a post-op!)

I don't know about euthanasia in my current vet but in at my previous vet is was £30-40/$44.87-59.82

Baytril = £15/$22.43 (thought the one flaw with my vet practice is that they never give me nearly enough and refuse to do a course longer than ten days, it was a push to get even that!)

It gets a little more pricey as soon as sending away samples comes into play. £100 to send a small feces sample off for testing or $149.56

Looking at everyone elses prices, i feel blessed to have such an affordable service so nearby. It's a little unorthodox, there are no appointments, you just turn up with your pet and wait as long as it takes (unless you're having surgery which you book at your pre-op). The wait is worth it though for the price and the kind staff, we have two dogs, two guinea pigs and three of my rats currently registered with them!


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

The prices in Germany are also different from those in the US. I can only compare based on what we had to pay for other pets in the past because we did not have to take our rats to the vet yet but basic exams for our cat were always around 15-200€ (16-22$) and for our gerbils it was under 15€ (16$)
We also don't have the problem that some vets won't see certain animals. If they are a vet you can safely assume that they will treat all legal pets. 

I'm really sorry you guys have such a hard time sometimes to find and then pay for a vet.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Tumor removal/spay Is $500.00.
Exam costs vary from vet to vet. One place charges $85.00 plus tax to see my rat. Another charges $65.00 plus tax.


----------

